# How's your city's water?



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Just wanted to know if it's safe to drink tab water in your city, how clean your water sources are, etc.
I guess in most places it wouldn't be so safe, but just wanted to know what the big picture is.

So how's your city's water?


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Our city's water is supposedly one of the most pure and good tasting in the world. It's clean but it's running out...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

In Copenhagen it's aa clean as in the rest of Denmark. Examinations have shown that is is more healthy to drink then the bottled spring water.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Gauteng province in South Africa compromises three large cities, of which Pretoria and Johannesburg are two. There are no large rivers nearby, the cities came to be because of gold. So today Johannesburg is the largest city in the world without a major river or body of water next to it. We have an elaborate system to supply these cities with water - and Rand Water supplies it. Our tapwater is of excellent quality.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Zurich tab water is awesome and easily matches Evian and the like. 
Quality is monitored by highly sensitive crawfish which detect even the slightest pollution.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm... i dunno
never drank tap water before


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Damn I couldn't imagine living like that...:dunno:


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well they tell you not to swim in Lake Ontario, let alone drink water from it. Granted, Toronto does have some of the best water purification systems out there, so it doesn't really matter too much.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

the water in London is clean to drink even though on average it has been drunk 5 times before...


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

poshbakerloo said:


> the water in London is clean to drink even though on average it has been drunk 5 times before...


Its also really hard water so everything gets covered in limescale and your washing machine blows up after 3 years.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

definitely good!:cheers:


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Tap water in Netherlands is also very good to drink, it is so clean you can give it to babies without having to boil it first.
I can remember a few years ago a local watercompany entered a watercontest and ended far above Perrier and Evian !


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

in the past our water came from this river (Ave):









now it is from this one (Cávado)









Now it is better, because the first river was really polluted by factories upriver. Now is cleaner, but... still not good, Cávado is better.

best Portuguese waters are bottled. Fastio from Gerês is my favourite. I doubt that Dutch water company would win it.

the municipalities that drink Cávado:


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegas water sucks.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2003/Aug-18-Mon-2003/news/21949349.html


> Cryptosporidium was linked to the deaths of 32 people in the Las Vegas area in 1994.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

eklips said:


> lol, if ever you try to drink the water from the Seine river in Paris, you'll die of an unknown sickness a few weeks later.


^^ No in fact the water of the Seine river is very clean (but don't drunk it, Paris is a big city and seine river has several freeways bridges and freeways on the bank) you can swin on the Seine
People fishing in the river.


















The water come from the Seine and Paris has good purification systems, so the water is good and cheaper than bottles.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

New York water is consider to be the best in the United States


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

minato ku said:


> ^^ No in fact the water of the Seine river is very clean (but don't drunk it, Paris is a big city and seine river has several freeways bridges and freeways on the bank) you can swin on the Seine
> People fishing in the river.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, water in paris is pretty expensive.

river ave has tons of fish, if you jump to it, you can grab a dozen big fish, they are so many that water becomes dark but that's not good news, they feed on "pollution". Not all pollution means dead fish.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

We have good and fresh water but a few weeks ago there was a bacterie found and meby 8 to 9 cities of The Netherlands couldn't drink water for a week. Now we can drink water again.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto is blessed with very clean water. The intake pipe goes out one mile into the lake, and down to the bottom of very deep Lake Ontario. The water regularly tests cleaner than famous bottled water.


----------

